# Post Surgery Endo Appointment



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Had a good visit with my Endo yesterday (post op visit). She said everything was looking good and pleased with how I was doing. She reconfirmed what the surgeon had told me about the cancer being small and nothing further to do other than to follow up with regular blood work to keep a check on things (Thyroglobulin tests, etc) Of course I can't recall what she called the cancer but that it was under 1 cm. She said my antibodies would probably be high due to having Graves for so long. Her nurse will contact me next week with the results and let me know about medication adjustments. She said due to the cancer she will have me on a higher dose of Levothyroxine for a couple of years. Also after I have totally healed from the surgery she will do another ultrasound. I will see her again in 6 months unless needed before, with the rest, blood work request and results, handled via phone as usual. When it's time for labs again, they send me the request and I'm able to get it done in town instead of having to drive an hour to do so.

Some things she mentioned to help with my scar. Their was a little build up of scar tissue so she said to really massage it more. She also said to always use a moisturizer with at least 20 SPF everyday. Being in the sun for even a short time could cause a brown line. I also discussed with her that I was seriously going to try to lose weight and how that worked with medication adjustments. She said with a loss or gain of 12 lbs, I would need labs redone. So this time I'm going to do it!

I'm calling the surgeons office to get a copy of my pathology report and will have my copies of my thyroid lab results next week. I will share both here.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like everything is going well. My scar is barely noticeable, but for a while there it got a little pigmented and pucker-y. I really worked on the scar massage and, just the other day, a co-worker told me she needs her thyroid out but she didn't understand how they did the surgery, since I didn't have a scar.  That was fun to hear.

Hoping you are feeling well!


----------

